# First Time Bird Hunter With Questions



## New Comer (Sep 30, 2007)

I just went Dove hunting and am hooked.

I want to start hunting more(I live in Southern California) and need help finding information on all aspects of Quail, Dove, Duck and Pheasant.

I have a 12 gauge Ithaca pump with a 28" modified.

If I were to get a new ALL Purpose gun, what should I buy? A over/under or auto? 3" or 3.5"? What kind of chokes should I use for each kind of bird? What Brand? What kind of Shell should I use for each bird?

Are there websites that answers all these questions?

How do i find where I can go? Is there are website that shows land where I can go and shoot legally? Please Help.


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

If you want an all around gun you probably already have it. Auto's are good for doves and ducks while OU are good for upland pump 12 gauges are the all around gun to have.

you will be just fine using a modified choke for all game species.

shot size -
doves - 2 3/4 8 shot
pheasants - 2 3/4 4 shot
ducks - 2 3/4 - 3 inch 4 shot

3.5 inch will just beat the heck out of your shoulder stick with the 3 inch.

The best advice i can give you toward hunting is to scout and find the animals before you hunt.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

If I'm correct, dove hunters, shoot a lot more rounds then say your avg. pheasant hunter or duck hunter. If somewhere like Argentina or such, with tons of birds.

I have read a lot of Outdoor Life and in Argentina they like auto shotguns because of the absorbed recoil after so many rounds.

They said their most popular shotgun is Benelli Super 90's or Montefeltro's.

And the guy above is true, if your not shooting geese or ducks way out, a 3inch is fine.

You may also want to check some of the lower sections on this forum, there's duck, geese, pheasant, and others, also shotgun.

:sniper:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

dogdexter1 said:


> If you want an all around gun you probably already have it.


What he said.

As far as places to hunt. Check with the California Game and Fish dept.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

dogdexter1-What made you come to the conclusion that semi-autos are not the choice for upland game? I love my Stoeger 2000 for pheasants, and also own a pump and an o/u.


----------

